

Show HN: Express CDN, deliver optimized and CDN-hosted assets in Node.js - niftylettuce
https://github.com/niftylettuce/express-cdn

======
jahewson
It's a shame that "CDN-Hosted" means only "Amazon CloudFront hosted".

~~~
niftylettuce
thx for suggestion, added to lazyweb requests

planned on adding MaxCDN and Rackspace support

~~~
jameswyse
I would separate each service into an add-on package, eg: 'express-cdn-
rackspace'

~~~
niftylettuce
similar to passport, good idea

------
rmoriz
No offense but even after some years still most npm don't come with any tests.
Is that considered normal or to hard to do with the current javascript test
libraries?

~~~
niftylettuce
added tests to lazyweb requests, thx

pull requests welcome

------
mathrawka
This is exactly what I was looking for but couldn't find, so I was resigned
into building something like this over a weekend sometime. Looks like I'll be
testing this library out in my production setup instead this weekend :D

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Can you run image optimizers on your application server? Would that slow down
everything else?

------
niftylettuce
built in 2 days, would love help with the lazywebs such as adding tests and
more CDN hosts

~~~
jameswyse
Replacing url() calls inside stylus is pretty high on my requirements, If I've
got some time I'll work on that.

Though perhaps that would be better implemented as a stylus function, like:
<http://learnboost.github.com/stylus/docs/functions.url.html>

------
jameswyse
Awesome. I'm working on a project right now and was close to writing this
myself.

~~~
mqzaidi
I wrote something similar, a connect middleware, but not as feature rich as
this one.
[https://github.com/qzaidi/magickwand/blob/master/examples/cd...](https://github.com/qzaidi/magickwand/blob/master/examples/cdn.js)
I guess there would be several things I can pick up from here.

------
robbiet480
This is amazing. Nice job niftylettuce.

~~~
niftylettuce
\o thx Robbie

